# NBA Playoffs 2014



## Bioware (17 Aprile 2014)

Bilancio in stagione:

Pacers - Hawks 2-2
Heat - Bobcats 4-0
Raptors - Nets 2-2
Bulls - Wizards 1-2

Spurs - Mavericks 4-0
Thunder - Grizzlies 3-1
Clippers - Warriors 2-2
Rockets - Trail Blazers 3-1


----------



## Bioware (17 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Snake (17 Aprile 2014)

ad ovest livello altissimo, forse il migliore degli ultimi anni, bellissime serie fin dal primo turno.


----------



## DR_1 (19 Aprile 2014)

Si inizia con Pippers-GSW stasera ore 21:30  (SkySport2)


----------



## prebozzio (19 Aprile 2014)

Faccio i miei pronostici:
San Antonio 4-1
Portland 4-3
Oklahoma 4-0
Clips 4-2

Indiana 4-2
Chicago 4-2
Miami 4-0
Brooklin 4-1


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2014)

Allora faccio i pronostici:

San Antonio 4-0
Portland 4-2
Oklahoma 4-1
Clips 4-2

Indiana 4-1
Chicago 4-2
Miami 4-0
Brooklin 4-2


----------



## DR_1 (19 Aprile 2014)

OKC che sweepa gli orsi direi proprio no, anzi, dovranno stare molto attenti. Se Westbrook dà di matto..


----------



## DR_1 (20 Aprile 2014)

Che bravi i cugini, prendere appunti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2014)

Incredibile Indiana


----------



## prebozzio (20 Aprile 2014)

West vuole fare il bullo con Antic, ma sceglie il bersaglio sbagliato...


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> West vuole fare il bullo con Antic, ma sceglie il bersaglio sbagliato...



Antic è un orco.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Aprile 2014)

Tutti i limiti offensivi di Chicago stanotte son venuti fuori. Ai Wiz è bastato fare un pò di difesa forte a fine 3° quarto per recuperare il -13 e andare a vincere. Noah sempre fuori partita (anche se giustificato dal lutto subito)


----------



## DR_1 (21 Aprile 2014)

Coward


----------



## Snake (21 Aprile 2014)

vista razzi vs Blazers, partita meravigliosa, Damiano alla prima partita in post season 


intanto Noah premiato come difensore dell'anno, strameritato


----------



## DR_1 (24 Aprile 2014)

Miami easy sui Cats (2-0) 
Dirk & C pareggiano la serie contro gli Spurs (1-1 che poteva essere anche un 0-2)

Coward invece le prende ancora dai Blazers.. due partite letteralmente devastanti di Marcone (anche se McHale non sta facendo molto per limitarlo)







PS:
MIP a Dragic
COY a Pop


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Aprile 2014)

I Clippers riconquistano il fattore campo vincendo 98 a 96 contro gli Warriors. OKC perde a Memphis ed ora è sotto a 1 cosi come Indiana che ha perso ad Atlanta.


----------



## juventino (25 Aprile 2014)

Alcune serie di questi Playoff sono veramente equilibratissime. Ad Ovest al momento sembra impossibile capire chi arriverà in finale.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Aprile 2014)

stanno giocando tutte per miami incredibile


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2014)

Non so se andrà molto lontano Brooks con questo tipo di gioco incentrato su 2 sole opzioni offensive che gelano completamente l'attacco soprattutto quando questi ultimi sbagliano qualche tiro di troppo nel finale, ai playoff questo non basta e poi Durant non può giocare 50 minuti a notte e farsi almeno 1 OT ogni due giorni, anche se passano il turno ci arriveranno distrutti..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Aprile 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non so se andrà molto lontano Brooks con questo tipo di gioco incentrato su 2 sole opzioni offensive che gelano completamente l'attacco soprattutto quando questi ultimi sbagliano qualche tiro di troppo nel finale, ai playoff questo non basta e poi Durant non può giocare 50 minuti a notte e farsi almeno 1 OT ogni due giorni, anche se passano il turno ci arriveranno distrutti..



brooks imho è un incapace,è il grande problema di okc


----------



## Frikez (27 Aprile 2014)

Mi mancava il buzzer beater di Carter


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mi mancava il buzzer beater di Carter



Vincredible!


----------



## mandraghe (27 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mi mancava il buzzer beater di Carter








Quasi ai livelli di quello di Fisher


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Aprile 2014)

parliamone,fossi stato MJ lo sarei andato a schiaffeggiare sul campo altrochè


----------



## mandraghe (27 Aprile 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> parliamone,fossi stato MJ lo sarei andato a schiaffeggiare sul campo altrochè



Guardando il volto di Jordan alla fine altro che schiaffi, come minimo gli avrebbe staccato la testa a morsi...


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Aprile 2014)

I complessi di chi non sarà mai grande quando sua altezza MJ!!

Se MJ avesse avuto 10 anni di meno tornava veramente in campo


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Aprile 2014)

Santo cielo che disastro l'inizio di Chicago  praticamente già finita dopo 4 minuti


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Aprile 2014)

Indiana perde di nuovo in casa e si ricomplica la vita. Ora ad Atlanta "basta" vincere gara 6 in casa per chiudere la pratica e eliminare i Pacers e, a questo punto, spianare la strada agli Heat per la quarta finale Nba consecutiva. Spurs che, prevedibilmente imho, sbancano Dallas e pareggiano la serie conquistando di nuovo il fattore campo. Heat che sweeppano i Bobcazzo ed accedono al turno successivo.


----------



## Frikez (29 Aprile 2014)

Boris


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Aprile 2014)

hibbert ridicolo  e tutta la squadra lo segue a ruota


----------



## DR_1 (29 Aprile 2014)

Sterling multato ($2.5) e bannato a vita.

Ora si presume che sia la lega (Silver & C) a gestire provvisoriamente i clippers.
Direi che ha iniziato bene Silver.


----------



## Snake (29 Aprile 2014)

dai che ci riprendiamo CP3


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Aprile 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Sterling multato ($2.5) e bannato a vita.
> 
> Ora si presume che sia la lega (Silver & C) a gestire provvisoriamente i clippers.
> Direi che ha iniziato bene Silver.



non so esprimermi su questo provvedimento,lo trovo giusto e allo stesso tempo sbagliato. Poco male. 

Si parla di Magic interessato all'acquisto,ma non voglio assolutamente crederci


----------



## DR_1 (30 Aprile 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> non so esprimermi su questo provvedimento,lo trovo giusto e allo stesso tempo sbagliato. Poco male.
> 
> *Si parla di Magic interessato all'acquisto,ma non voglio assolutamente crederci*



Ha smentito.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Aprile 2014)

Finito lo strazio di Chicago  Addio Loozer!! A MAI PIU!!!


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Finito lo strazio di Chicago  Addio Loozer!! A MAI PIU!!!



E dove va?


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E dove va?


se non lo mandano in amnesty sono dei folli...


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2014)

Ottima partita per gli Spurs, ora si torna a Dallas per chiudere la serie 

Mike Baffino ci mancherai a LA


----------



## DR_1 (1 Maggio 2014)

Perdonate la scurrilità, ma un "fuori dalle palle" mi sembra doveroso. A mai più.

I Raptors sopra di 26 hanno tentato il suicidio ma alla fine l'hanno vinta. 3-2.


----------



## Bioware (1 Maggio 2014)

Houston é dall'inizio della serie che si fa rimontare nel quarto periodo, li vedo ancora favoriti rispetto ai blazers, nonostante il 3-2. Situazione diversa per OKC che secondo me uscirà, così come Indiana


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2014)

Secondo me solo due serie sono ancora aperte (GS vs Clippers e Toronto vs Nets), le altre tutto sommato le vedo abbastanza chiuse (Indiana e OKC sono fuori all'80%).
Quindi:
Spurs-Blazers
Clippers/Warriors (Clippers favoriti)-Memphis
Atlanta-Washington
Toronto/Nets (durissima stabilire chi passerà)-Miami


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Maggio 2014)

Tra sabato e domenica assisteremo a ben tre gare 7. Il livello ad Ovest è *altissimo*!


----------



## Mou (2 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me solo due serie sono ancora aperte (GS vs Clippers e Toronto vs Nets), le altre tutto sommato le vedo abbastanza chiuse (Indiana e OKC sono fuori all'80%).
> Quindi:
> Spurs-Blazers
> Clippers/Warriors (Clippers favoriti)-Memphis
> ...



3-3 sia Indiana che OKC


----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> 3-3 sia Indiana che OKC



Azz che gufone che sono


----------



## Bioware (3 Maggio 2014)

Randolph squalificato per gara 7, a questo punto OKC direi che è già in semi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Maggio 2014)

gara 7 anche tra spurs e mavs...che playoffs ragazzi


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Maggio 2014)

Eh bé....


----------



## juventino (3 Maggio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Eh bé....



Che giocatore ragazzi, che giocatore. Comunque pure Aldridge sta facendo una grandissima annata.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Maggio 2014)

dite quello che volete ma secondo me questo è un mezzo fallimento di houston


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2014)

Damiano


----------



## juventino (3 Maggio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> dite quello che volete ma secondo me questo è un mezzo fallimento di houston



Puoi anche toglierci il mezzo.


----------



## Bioware (3 Maggio 2014)

McHale è da licenziare in tronco


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2014)

Alla bolla ho azzeccato il passaggio del turno dei Wizards, però m'hanno fregato i Rockets.


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Alla bolla ho azzeccato il passaggio del turno dei Wizards, però m'hanno fregato i Rockets.



Senza difesa ai PO non fai strada, i Rockets non possono pensare di farne 130 a serata, poi con gente come Harden e Lin che sono dei telepass. Mi ricordano i Suns di D'Antoni che infatti non hanno mai lottato per vincere l'anello.

Parsons sull'ultimo possesso dove cavolo era?


----------



## Snake (3 Maggio 2014)

Harden in teoria sarebbe la miglior guardia della lega al momento


----------



## DR_1 (3 Maggio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Harden in teoria sarebbe la miglior guardia della lega al momento



Tolto Bryant è sempre stato Wade il "backup" come guardia top della lega.


----------



## Snake (3 Maggio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Tolto Bryant è sempre stato Wade il "backup" come guardia top della lega.



Sto parlando del momento, non di 4 anni fa, Wade c'ha due ginocchia una più sfasciata dell'altra, Lebron gli sta allungando la carriera sennò da mo che stava a pescare. Quest'anno ha saltato praticamente un terzo di stagione...


----------



## DR_1 (3 Maggio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Sto parlando del momento, non di 4 anni fa, Wade c'ha due ginocchia una più sfasciata dell'altra, Lebron gli sta allungando la carriera sennò da mo che stava a pescare. Quest'anno ha saltato praticamente un terzo di stagione...



Sisi ho letto, rimane meglio di Harden ugualmente (per me).
Tralasciando tecnica e tutto il resto almeno Flash non si "cag." in mano nei momenti che contano (come ha fatto Harden quest'anno, ma non solo quest'anno..)
Poi non difende, telepass come pochi.
E' da due-tre stagioni ormai che fanno riposare Wade, se no come lo vince il titolo il prescelto? Per me è l'esatto contrario.
Wade ha (allungato/può allungare) la carriera di Lebron, senza contare Mr.Jesus Shuttlesworth la scorsa stagione..


----------



## Snake (4 Maggio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Sisi ho letto, rimane meglio di Harden ugualmente (per me).
> Tralasciando tecnica e tutto il resto almeno Flash non si "cag." in mano nei momenti che contano (come ha fatto Harden quest'anno, ma non solo quest'anno..)
> Poi non difende, telepass come pochi.
> E' da due-tre stagioni ormai che fanno riposare Wade, se no come lo vince il titolo il prescelto? Per me è l'esatto contrario.
> Wade ha (allungato/può allungare) la carriera di Lebron, senza contare Mr.Jesus Shuttlesworth la scorsa stagione



Questo Wade vale un quarto di quello del 2009 che fu MVP morale della stagione, vai a vedere le % al tiro delle ultime annate e domandati come mai si siano impennate clamorosamente nonostante sia palesemente in declino, semplice, gioca 30 minuti a partita in una squadra dove la palla la gestisce un altro e lui si limita a giocare off the ball prendendo tiri ad alta percentuale. Ridagli la palla in mano 40 minuti a partita in una squadra dove lui sia "The Man" e non Robin e vediamo cosa combina con quelle ginocchia. Per questo Lebron gli sta allungando la carriera. E' un discorso che esula dalla vittoria dei 2 titoli.


----------



## DR_1 (4 Maggio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Questo Wade vale un quarto di quello del 2009 che fu MVP morale della stagione, vai a vedere le % al tiro delle ultime annate e domandati come mai si siano impennate clamorosamente nonostante sia palesemente in declino, semplice, gioca 30 minuti a partita in una squadra dove la palla la gestisce un altro e lui si limita a giocare off the ball prendendo tiri ad alta percentuale. Ridagli la palla in mano 40 minuti a partita in una squadra dove lui sia "The Man" e non Robin e vediamo cosa combina con quelle ginocchia. Per questo Lebron gli sta allungando la carriera. E' un discorso che esula dalla vittoria dei 2 titoli.



E' chiaro che al momento è il secondo violino, è altrettanto chiaro che ha passato da almeno 2, se non 3 stagioni, il suo "prime". No question here.
Però dire che Lebron gli sta allungando la carriera mi sembra un tantino "disrespectful"..cioè se non fosse stato per lui neanche sarebbe iniziata quella di Lebron.
Sarò monotono e ripetitivo (cose ormai già sentite), ma è il prescelto che è andato a bussare alla porta di Wade e non viceversa.
Perchè disperato e denigrato da fans&media dopo le figure da cioccolataio ai PO con i Cavs.

Almeno Wade il suo anellino da "The Man" l'ha vinto nel 2006, se non fosse per "The Decision" chissà dove sarebbe ora Lebron.

Comunque, come detto, sono d'accordo con te, difatti la situazione al momento è questa.
Trovo solamente "Disrespectful" il termine "allungare" nei confronti di Wade.


----------



## DR_1 (4 Maggio 2014)

Intanto Indiana sembra, e dico sembra, aver ritrovato un minimo di "gioco". Buon primo tempo.


----------



## Snake (4 Maggio 2014)

non è irrispettoso, è un dato di fatto, non è nemmeno una questione di prime passato, è fisicamente marcio, a 32 anni il prime l'hai passato ma se fisicamente stai bene sei ancora un top 3-5 Nba, cosa che Wade continuativamente non è più, a differenza di Bryant, del crucco quando ha vinto il titolo, di Jordan, Duncan, Garnett ecc... L'anno scorso flash nei playoff è' andato avanti a gettoni, di che parliamo? Ginobili si spara i gettoni, Ray Allen, lo Shaq del 2006, Pierce, non uno di 32 anni, questo intendo per allungare la carriera.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Maggio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che al momento è il secondo violino, è altrettanto chiaro che ha passato da almeno 2, se non 3 stagioni, il suo "prime". No question here.
> Però dire che Lebron gli sta allungando la carriera mi sembra un tantino "disrespectful"..cioè se non fosse stato per lui neanche sarebbe iniziata quella di Lebron.
> Sarò monotono e ripetitivo (cose ormai già sentite), ma è il prescelto che è andato a bussare alla porta di Wade e non viceversa.
> Perchè disperato e denigrato da fans&media dopo le figure da cioccolataio ai PO con i Cavs.
> ...


Io non sono un grande fan di Lebron, ma in qualunque squadra avesse deciso di approdare avrebbe portato vittorie (New York esclusa  ). E' andato a Miami perché la situazione contrattuale permetteva di firmare i big three e perché c'era Pat Riley. 
Miami dopo il 2006 aveva fatto tre eliminazioni al primo turno e una non partecipazione ai playoff...

E' evidente come Lebron allunghi la carriera a Wade, perché senza Lebron Wade dovrebbe giocare di più rovinando le ginocchia. E' un dato di fatto innegabile. Wade quest'anno ha giocato solo 54 partite, con 32 minuti di media. Chiedilo a Dirk se lui lo possono fare riposare così...


----------



## prebozzio (4 Maggio 2014)

Harden può essere la miglior guardia solo in una Nba in cui tante combo guards sono fatte giocare da play: Westbrook e Curry su tutti, ma anche Lillard (più realizzatore che costruttore di gioco), Irving, Wall, Rose. E altre possibili guardie vengono schierate da ali piccole perché i quintetti si stanno abbassando (per esempio Paul George, entrato nella lega come guardia).
A me Harden non fa impazzire, gran giocatore ma uno di quelli che nella mia squadra non vorrei.


----------



## DR_1 (5 Maggio 2014)

Le gare 7 di oggi sono terminate con una vittoria sofferta dei Nets sui Raptors (sarà quindi BKN-Miami) e con una vittoria schiacciante (blowout) degli Spurs sui Mavs (sarà quindi Spurs-Blazers).


----------



## Mou (6 Maggio 2014)

Washington conduce 39-33 a metà del secondo quarto. Ariza 11pt 4 rbs, West 8pt 7 rbs.


----------



## Mou (6 Maggio 2014)

I Wizards sbancano Indianapolis 102-96: sugli scudi Beal con 25pt, doppia doppia di Gortat e Gooden.
Washington ha tirato col 62.5% da 3, com Ariza addirittura al 100% (6/6)


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> I Wizards sbancano Indianapolis 102-96: sugli scudi Beal con 25pt, doppia doppia di Gortat e Gooden.
> Washington ha tirato col 62.5% da 3, com Ariza addirittura al 100% (6/6)



meno male... il 4-1 subito da Washington mi aveva demoralizzato parecchio (anche se conoscevo bene i limiti dei Bulls). Almeno i Wizard si dimostrano in palla pure con i pacers


----------



## juventino (6 Maggio 2014)

Michael Carter-Williams rookie dell'anno. Direi abbastanza prevedibile. 



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> meno male... il 4-1 subito da Washington mi aveva demoralizzato parecchio (anche se conoscevo bene i limiti dei Bulls). Almeno i Wizard si dimostrano in palla pure con i pacers



I Wizards sono un'ottima squadra. Comunque vada la serie con Indiana, i Bulls non hanno davvero nulla da rimpiangere.


----------



## DR_1 (6 Maggio 2014)

Lo spogliatoio dei Pacers è un manicomio pieno di psicopatici, tutti che giocano uno contro l'altro.
Vogel non sa più che pesci prendere.

Blowout dei Clippers.. servirà molto più da KD se vogliono avere qualche chance..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Maggio 2014)

hibbert vergognoso


----------



## Mou (6 Maggio 2014)

OKC da brividi, rischia il 4-0.


----------



## DR_1 (6 Maggio 2014)

Paolone che si bomba la donna di Hibbert. Questo sarebbe il problema si presume.


----------



## Bioware (7 Maggio 2014)

Miami penso andrà in finale con 12 partite, più o meno un turno in meno rispetto all'avversaria che si troverà davanti. Bella roba


----------



## Mou (7 Maggio 2014)

Che Parker!


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Maggio 2014)

Raga niente link esterni.


----------



## prebozzio (7 Maggio 2014)

Nuovo record per Lebron


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Maggio 2014)

ma della decisione di licenziare jackson ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Mou (8 Maggio 2014)

Hibbert si è risvegliato dal coma e con 28 punti porta la serie sull'1-1.
Durant (32pt, doppia doppia) e Westbrook (tripla doppia) scavalcano i Clippers: anche qui 1-1.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Maggio 2014)

certo che i wizards sono davvero una bella squadra


----------



## Mou (10 Maggio 2014)

Wizards impantanati nella difesa di Indiana e imprecisi al tiro, i Pacers portano la serie sul 2-1. Nemmeno Ariza nonostante la doppia doppia stavolta toglie le castagne dal fuoco.
OKC... Qualcuno deve delle scuse a Oklahoma? A Durant? A Westbrook? Prestazione enorme, Los Angeles saccheggiata nonostante la grande prestazione di Griffin (34 pt) e serie anche qui sul 2-1


----------



## juventino (11 Maggio 2014)

San Antonio praticamente in finale di Conference (3-0 nella serie con una Portland davvero deludente). I Nets invece vincono e strappano un W con Miami (ma più di un'altra vittoria non la fanno).


----------



## prebozzio (11 Maggio 2014)

Gli Heat hanno perso per la clamorosa prestazione da tre di Brooklyn


----------



## juventino (12 Maggio 2014)

Brooks è l'Allegri dell'NBA. Ma come si fa a buttare via una vittoria così? Pazzesco.


----------



## Mou (12 Maggio 2014)

La butto lì: OKC-Clippers si risolve alla settima, i Nets si portano sul 2-2, Indiana passa 4-1 e San Antonio... 4-0


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Maggio 2014)

brooks stuprato. L'ho sempre detto che è un mediocre.


----------



## Mou (13 Maggio 2014)

Stanotte LeFlop ne ha messi 49... 3-1 Miami. Portland scatena l'orgoglio: comunque 3-1 SAS


----------



## Mou (14 Maggio 2014)

Ma OKC? Ma Westbrook? Siamo in piena madness, OKC rimonta 7 punti in 42" e si porta sul 3-2. Per gara 6 si torna a LA.
Indiana inciampa di nuovo in se stessa e in Gortat (31 pt!!!): 3-2 Indiana, ma ora si va a Washington.


----------



## juventino (14 Maggio 2014)

OKC è una squadra che dei blackout clamorosi. Westbrook sarà forte quanto vi pare, ma francamente io non lo vorrei mai come play titolare ai Playoff. Coi Clippers può succedere davvero di tutto.
Indiana boh, onestamente è un rebus. Alla prossima sono capaci di chiuderla così come di andare a gara 7.


----------



## Mou (14 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> OKC è una squadra che dei blackout clamorosi. Westbrook sarà forte quanto vi pare, ma francamente io non lo vorrei mai come play titolare ai Playoff. Coi Clippers può succedere davvero di tutto.
> Indiana boh, onestamente è un rebus. Alla prossima sono capaci di chiuderla così come di andare a gara 7.



Indiana è davvero impronosticabile, ma ha dimostrato che quando i suoi uomini girano Washington può fare ben poco.


----------



## juventino (14 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Indiana è davvero impronosticabile, ma ha dimostrato che quando i suoi uomini girano Washington può fare ben poco.



Secondo me anche in questo stato pietoso metteranno comunque in difficoltà Miami (ammesso che passino coi Wizards).


----------



## Mou (14 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me anche in questo stato pietoso metteranno comunque in difficoltà Miami (ammesso che passino coi Wizards).



La situazione a Est è comunque imbarazzante: a Ovest OKC, Clippers e Spurs stanno dando spettacolo, mentre dall'altro lato c'è solo Miami e dietro... Indiana, e ho detto tutto.


----------



## juventino (14 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> La situazione a Est è comunque imbarazzante: a Ovest OKC, Clippers e Spurs stanno dando spettacolo, mentre dall'altro lato c'è solo Miami e dietro... Indiana, e ho detto tutto.



Aggiungiamoci pure il fatto che a Ovest son rimaste a casa ottime squadre come Phoenix e Minnesota mentre a Est robe come i Bobcats e gli Hawks sono riuscite a ad andare ai Playoff


----------



## Snake (14 Maggio 2014)

Stanotte comunque gliel'ha vinta Russel, semmai è Paul che ha fatto disastri in serie chokando clamorosamente negli ultimi 40 secondi tra persa sanguinosa e quel fallo demenziale sul tiro di Westbrook, e ste robe te le aspetteresti proprio da un citrullo come Westbrook, non da Paul. Peccato perchè mi toccherà vedere questo aborto di squadra anche in finale di conference, a questo punto non tocca che sperare che facciano giustizia gli Spurs. Una non finale come quella di 2 anni fa me la eviterei volentieri.

Sui Pacers, stanno avanti 3-2 più per demeriti dei Wizard che han buttato nel cesso due partite e mezzo, partite che probabilmente avrebbero vinto con un pò più di esperienza. Questi Pacers verranno spazzati via da Miami al prossimo turno, sempre che c'arrivino, è una squadra talmente allo sbando che ormai ci si può aspettare di tutto, anche che perdano una eventuale gara 7 in casa.


----------



## Frikez (14 Maggio 2014)

Ladrata clamorosa pro OKC


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Maggio 2014)

Diciamo che il fischio su Paul è stato quanto meno sospetto  C'è però da dire che se sei avanti 101 a 88 a 4' dalla fine e poi perdi in quel modo puoi recriminare ben poco.


----------



## Frikez (14 Maggio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che il fischio su Paul è stato quanto meno sospetto  C'è però da dire che se sei avanti 101 a 88 a 4' dalla fine e poi perdi in quel modo puoi recriminare ben poco.



Beh sull'ultima azione c'è un fallo netto su Paul in entrata ma ovviamente gli arbitri sono stati condizionati dall'ambiente, fossero stati allo Staples l'avrebbero fischiato senza alcun dubbio.


----------



## juventino (14 Maggio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Stanotte comunque gliel'ha vinta Russel, semmai è Paul che ha fatto disastri in serie chokando clamorosamente negli ultimi 40 secondi tra persa sanguinosa e quel fallo demenziale sul tiro di Westbrook, e ste robe te le aspetteresti proprio da un citrullo come Westbrook, non da Paul. Peccato perchè mi toccherà vedere questo aborto di squadra anche in finale di conference, a questo punto non tocca che sperare che facciano giustizia gli Spurs. Una non finale come quella di 2 anni fa me la eviterei volentieri.
> 
> Sui Pacers, stanno avanti 3-2 più per demeriti dei Wizard che han buttato nel cesso due partite e mezzo, partite che probabilmente avrebbero vinto con un pò più di esperienza. Questi Pacers verranno spazzati via da Miami al prossimo turno, sempre che c'arrivino, è una squadra talmente allo sbando che ormai ci si può aspettare di tutto, anche che perdano una eventuale gara 7 in casa.



Il quadro da te tracciato è (purtroppo) corretto. Onestamente non vedo come Miami possa perdere questo titolo. Anche se in finale trovasse gli Spurs io dubito che i texani facciano la serie dell'anno scorso.
Su Westbrook:ieri sarà stato pure decisivo, ma non cambio opinione. Una squadra con lui titolare non vincerà MAI il titolo. È troppo un cavallo pazzo, nonostante le potenzialità. O cambia o verrà ricordato come un eterno perdente imho.


----------



## juventino (15 Maggio 2014)

Come previsto, Miami e San Antonio chiudono le pratiche Nets e Portland approdando alle rispettive finali di Conference.


----------



## Mou (15 Maggio 2014)

Suicidio Brooklyn....


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Maggio 2014)

Ring City vs Flop City 16-0. Restate sempre gli sfigati di LA


----------



## juventino (16 Maggio 2014)

Se in finale ci va questa OKC sarà un massacro.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Maggio 2014)

Ibaka _done for the season_. Tegola pesantissima per i Thunder.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Maggio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ibaka _done for the season_. Tegola pesantissima per i Thunder.



a questo punto è meglio che vadano fuori...e credo accadrà


----------



## juventino (19 Maggio 2014)

I Pacers risorgono e sconfiggono Miami 107-96 in gara 1.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> I Pacers risorgono e sconfiggono Miami 107-96 in gara 1.



ho visto la partita e il passivo poteva essere ben più pesante


----------



## DR_1 (19 Maggio 2014)

Indiana non può mantenere queste percentuali, gara2 sarà tutt'altra storia..

Comunque ora manderanno l'elmetto per i vari "fix" alla serie, mark my words.


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2014)

Gli Spurs intanto si aggiudicano gara 1 con OKC.


----------



## Mou (20 Maggio 2014)

Ho visto la partita. Purtroppo senza Ibaka OKC si riduce a Durant e Westbrook con intorno un deserto, mentre gli Spurs sfruttano alla grande una panchina più lunga e stanotte hanno violentato il pitturato di OKC entrando come volevano. Sweep?


----------



## prebozzio (20 Maggio 2014)

La cosa preoccupante è che malgrado il secondo quarto da 37 punti con percentuali irreali gli Spurs nel secondo tempo si sono trovati sotto. Occhio a non dare per morta troppo presto OKC. Spurs nettamente favoriti, ma potrebbero sudarsela più di quanto pensino.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Maggio 2014)

Gli Heat espugnano il parquet di Indiana 83-87 e quindi hanno capovolto il fattore campo. Vedendo la resistenza dei Thunder ad ovest, dovrebbe essere scontata la finale. Dovrebbe....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Gli Heat espugnano il parquet di Indiana 83-87 e quindi hanno capovolto il fattore campo. Vedendo la resistenza dei Thunder ad ovest, dovrebbe essere scontata la finale. Dovrebbe....



bhè partita alquanto strana,se indiana avesse vinto non avrebbe rubato proprio nulla. Serie davvero bellissima,vediamo a miami che succede.


----------



## Frikez (21 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Gli Heat espugnano il parquet di Indiana 83-87 e quindi hanno capovolto il fattore campo. Vedendo la resistenza dei Thunder ad ovest, dovrebbe essere scontata la finale. Dovrebbe....



Miami OKC


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Maggio 2014)

Paule George ha subito un trauma cranico per lo scontro di stanotte con Wade. Speriamo non sia nulla di grave.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Miami OKC



Dopo stanotte sono "convintissimo" anch'io........



Ps: Gli Speroni sbranano OKC 112-77


----------



## DR_1 (28 Maggio 2014)

A quanto pare c'è una serie ad Ovest..


----------



## Frikez (28 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dopo stanotte sono "convintissimo" anch'io........



Dicevi?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dicevi?



A San Antonio girerà nuovamente la ruota. Non cambio idea, anzi la serie si chiuderà nelle prossime 2.


----------



## Frikez (28 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A San Antonio girerà nuovamente la ruota. Non cambio idea, anzi la serie si chiuderà nelle prossime 2.



Se si chiude in 2 è solo perchè loro vincono la prossima in Texas, magari se riusciamo a portare la serie a gara 7 allora abbiamo qualche possibilità in più.


----------



## DR_1 (29 Maggio 2014)

>


----------



## Frikez (29 Maggio 2014)

Born Ready


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Maggio 2014)

In Gara-5 gli Speroni tornare a dominare la serie contro OKC (ora siamo 3-2 per i texani). Escluso il primo quarto non c'è mai stata gara. Duncan trascinatore (22-12). Risultato finale 117-89. Ora si torna in Oklahoma per Gara-6.


----------



## Bioware (1 Giugno 2014)

Da 16 anni non c'era una rivincita delle finals dell'anno precedente. Sicuramente finirà pure allo stesso modo

Ps: mvp della serie anche a sto giro Belinelli


----------



## DR_1 (1 Giugno 2014)

Molto dipenderà dalle condizioni di Parker, se non è al 100% perdono pure quest'anno..


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Giugno 2014)

[MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION]


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Giugno 2014)

forza spurs!


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Giugno 2014)

Forza Spurs per tante ragioni!!!


----------



## Frikez (1 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION]



Sweep in finale, cambia poco.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sweep in finale, cambia poco.



Non esiste. Gli Heat sono altra roba, ma i texani venderanno cara la pelle. Si arriverà quantomeno a gara-6.


----------



## Frikez (1 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non esiste. Gli Heat sono altra roba, ma i texani venderanno cara la pelle. Si arriverà quantomeno a gara-6.



Dubito con Parker che si porta avanti un infortunio da settimane.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dubito con Parker che si porta avanti un infortunio da settimane.



Si, ma non ci vedo il "cappottone", anzi la prima in Texes la portano a casa.


----------



## Snake (2 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si, ma non ci vedo il "cappottone", anzi la prima in Texes la portano a casa.



non ci crede manco lui che vengono sweppati, classico maniavantismo frikeziano 

Se l'anno scorso sono andati ad un libero/rimbalzo/preghiera di Allen dal vincere il titolo con un Ginobili cadaverico, Splitter ectoplasma, Parker lesionato per 3/4 di serie e senza fattore campo non c'è motivo per essere così pessimisti. Giusto perchè dall'altra parte ci sono Lebron e Wade mi viene da dare favoriti gli Heat ma la squadra più forte nel complesso a me sembra chiaramente san antonio, la prova di forza che hanno dato ieri senza Parker è di quelle importanti. Poi c'è pure Boris che sta facendo le onde


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Giugno 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> non ci crede manco lui che vengono sweppati, classico maniavantismo frikeziano
> 
> Se l'anno scorso sono andati ad un libero/rimbalzo/preghiera di Allen dal vincere il titolo con un Ginobili cadaverico, Splitter ectoplasma, Parker lesionato per 3/4 di serie e senza fattore campo non c'è motivo per essere così pessimisti. Giusto perchè dall'altra parte ci sono Lebron e Wade mi viene da dare favoriti gli Heat ma la squadra più forte nel complesso a me sembra chiaramente san antonio, la prova di forza che hanno dato ieri senza Parker è di quelle importanti. Poi c'è pure Boris che sta facendo le onde



io sto vedendo un Leonard in grande spolvero,secondo me potrebbe mettersi anche a difendere su Lebron,visto che l'ha fatto su Durant


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Giugno 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> non ci crede manco lui che vengono sweppati, classico maniavantismo frikeziano
> 
> Se l'anno scorso sono andati ad un libero/rimbalzo/preghiera di Allen dal vincere il titolo con un Ginobili cadaverico, Splitter ectoplasma, Parker lesionato per 3/4 di serie e senza fattore campo non c'è motivo per essere così pessimisti. Giusto perchè dall'altra parte ci sono Lebron e Wade mi viene da dare favoriti gli Heat ma la squadra più forte nel complesso a me sembra chiaramente san antonio, la prova di forza che hanno dato ieri senza Parker è di quelle importanti. Poi c'è pure Boris che sta facendo le onde


A me ha impressionato KL, fisicamente devastante. Comunque le prime 2 sono fondamentali. Se mantenessero il fattore campo, sono sicuro che una mandrakata sul campo "di bianco colorato" ci scappa. Mi gioco gli ammenicoli.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Giugno 2014)

*KL polverizza Ibaka:*


----------



## prebozzio (5 Giugno 2014)

Ready for the Finals?


----------



## Frikez (5 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *KL polverizza Ibaka:*



 non so proprio dove possa arrivare Kawhi, in questi 2 anni è cresciuto tantissimo migliorando in ogni aspetto del gioco, difesa, rimbalzi, tiro da 3, poi ha un'attitudine al lavoro pazzesca.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Giugno 2014)

*GARA-1 : Spurs-Heat 110-95 (1-0)*

Infortunio per Lebron, vediamo se recupera per lunedì.


----------



## Frikez (6 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *GARA-1 : Spurs-Heat 110-95 (1-0)*
> 
> Infortunio per Lebron, vediamo se recupera per lunedì.



E' un crampo dai su.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E' un crampo dai su.



Lo so e non sei il primo che me lo dice, però era un doloretto bello acuto.


----------



## Frikez (6 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lo so e non sei il primo che me lo dice, però era un doloretto bello acuto.



Beh quando ti prende è rognosissimo, poi si è visto bene che appena rientrato andando a canestro gli faceva un male cane e allora si è fermato definitivamente.

Parker è quello più condizionato secondo me dagli infortuni, infatti sta giocando sotto ritmo purtroppo.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Beh quando ti prende è rognosissimo, poi si è visto bene che appena rientrato andando a canestro gli faceva un male cane e allora si è fermato definitivamente.
> 
> Parker è quello più condizionato secondo me dagli infortuni, infatti sta giocando sotto ritmo purtroppo.


Ho letto un articolo di Cultura Celcistica (più che altro è un'intervista) ove si diceva che essendosi preparati e idradati per un clima particolare, hanno sofferto la temperatura di 32-33 gradi, innalzata dall'umidità, dato che erano fuori uso i climatizzatori. Tutto ciò ha favorito la sofferenza muscolare e l'uscita di scena di Lebron. Praticamente hanno giocato nel deserto texano....


----------



## Frikez (6 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ho letto un articolo di Cultura Celcistica (più che altro è un'intervista) ove si diceva che essendosi preparati e idradati per un clima particolare, hanno sofferto la temperatura di 32-33 gradi, innalzata dall'umidità, dato che erano fuori uso i climatizzatori. Tutto ciò ha favorito la sofferenza muscolare e l'uscita di scena di Lebron. Praticamente hanno giocato nel deserto texano....



Esatto, poi Lebron con quel fisico clamoroso che si ritrova ha avuto dei problemi dopo l'intervallo..domenica sarà di nuovo in campo a dominare


----------



## prebozzio (6 Giugno 2014)

Heat bloccati dal caldo... i paradossi della vita


----------



## Frikez (6 Giugno 2014)




----------



## Andreas89 (6 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


>


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Giugno 2014)




----------



## Bioware (7 Giugno 2014)

Scandaloso comunque che delle finals nba si giochino in quelle condizioni


----------



## DexMorgan (7 Giugno 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Scandaloso comunque che delle finals nba si giochino in quelle condizioni



E' successo altre volte, può capitare che ci sia un guasto.

Comunque, GO SPURS! Grande Beli! sotto con gara2 ora!


----------



## Bioware (7 Giugno 2014)

Si doveva rimandare la partita infatti


----------



## DexMorgan (7 Giugno 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Si doveva rimandare la partita infatti



Ma va, la non sono certo come qui che per una cosa del genere la rinviano. Le due squadre han giocato al 200%. Se poi Lebron ha avuto i crampi chissene, sicuramente il caldo non ha influito.


----------



## Bioware (7 Giugno 2014)

Eh no certo, sarà stato mago merlino a causarlo


----------



## mandraghe (8 Giugno 2014)

Chissà stanotte gli Spruzz cosa inventeranno per vincere...magari metteranno le sedie elettrificate nella panchina Heat, oppure restringeranno il canestro verso cui attacherà Miami nel secondo tempo, o magari areranno il parquet come hanno fatto i giardinieri del galatasaray a dicembre... 

Scherzi a parte non capisco perchè lamentarsi della mancanza d'aria condizionata, non mi pare che i giocatori di S.Antonio stessero al fresco...tanto Miami è più forte e purtoppo vinceràancora...quindi non vedo perchè gli Heat debbano scaldarsi tanto per un inciampo tecnico.


----------



## Bioware (8 Giugno 2014)

Perché han dovuto giocare una partita senza il loro miglior giocatore, e non per un infortunio pregresso. Partita che era piuttosto indirizzata, prima di tale infortunio


----------



## Frikez (8 Giugno 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Perché han dovuto giocare una partita senza il loro miglior giocatore, e non per un infortunio pregresso. Partita che era piuttosto indirizzata, prima di tale infortunio



Sotto di 4 era indirizzata, certo.


----------



## Bioware (8 Giugno 2014)

Con 20 e più palle perse avreste vinto comunque, sicuramente.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Giugno 2014)

a volte gli heatfags sono proprio ridicoli


----------



## Frikez (8 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> a volte gli heatfags sono proprio ridicoli



In Italia l'avrebbero data vinta a tavolino a Miami, giustamente


----------



## DexMorgan (8 Giugno 2014)

Hype per stanotte! GO SPURS!


----------



## Bioware (9 Giugno 2014)

Si è vista stanotte la piccola differenza del giocare con James...


----------



## Bioware (9 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> In Italia l'avrebbero data vinta a tavolino a Miami, giustamente



Eh, in effetti Miami é tifatissima in Italia LOL.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Giugno 2014)

Stanotte Lebron era bello idratato eh?


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2014)

Beh quando Lebron fa così.....


----------



## mandraghe (9 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> a volte gli heatfags sono proprio ridicoli



Infatti...a volte mi sembrano interisti...


----------



## DR_1 (9 Giugno 2014)

Serie finita, o meglio, mai cominciata come molti "vogliono far credere".

Si aspetta il draft e le mosse estive..


----------



## tequilad (9 Giugno 2014)

Grande LBJ!!!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Giugno 2014)

Parker e Duncan si sogneranno la notte quei 4 liberi sbagliati consecutivi


----------



## Frikez (9 Giugno 2014)

It's over cvd


----------



## DexMorgan (9 Giugno 2014)

Non è ancora finita, si fa più dura per noi ma non è per nulla finita. La differenza l'han fatta Lebron e lo 0/4 sui liberi degli spurs.


----------



## juventino (11 Giugno 2014)

Grandissima prestazione degli Spurs, che trovano finalmente un grande Leonard e che sbancano Miami 111-92. Per il Beli solo 5 minuti, ma anche un canestro decisivo nell'economia della partita.
In pratica se gli Spurs non avessero fallito quei 4 liberi staremo parlando di un 3-0


----------



## prebozzio (11 Giugno 2014)

Prestazione offensiva irripetibile per gli Spurs, vedo ancora favorita Miami.


----------



## Snake (11 Giugno 2014)

direi proprio una serie mai iniziata


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2014)

Mizziga, gli Heat come stanno travolgendo tutto e tutti e sweepperanno sti Speroni malandati, vero [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION], te e la tua scaramanzia del cavolo???


----------



## DR_1 (11 Giugno 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> direi proprio una serie mai iniziata



Parliamo di un remake, puoi cambiare un po' la sceneggiatura, ma il finale sarà sempre il medesimo.

Prossima blowout più che sicuro poi mi aspetto i grigi in missione quando conta in gara5.


----------



## Frikez (11 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mizziga, gli Heat come stanno travolgendo tutto e tutti e sweepperanno sti Speroni malandati, vero [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION], te e la tua scaramanzia del cavolo???



Il canto del cigno.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Giugno 2014)

Sti Spurs che imbrogliano non li sopporto, ma come si son permessi di fare 71 punti e 25/33 dal campo nel primo tempo, hanno chiaramente barato, questi texani non sanno vincere se non truffando...prima l'aria condizionata ed ora un assolutamente falsa prestazione al tiro...bah...


----------



## DexMorgan (11 Giugno 2014)

E' finita dicevano. Lezione di basket degli Spurs a Miami e ad un Lebron più presuntuoso che mai.
Pop è un maestro.


----------



## Frikez (11 Giugno 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sti Spurs che imbrogliano non li sopporto, ma come si son permessi di fare 71 punti e 25/33 dal campo nel primo tempo, hanno chiaramente barato, questi texani non sanno vincere se non truffando...prima l'aria condizionata ed ora un assolutamente falsa prestazione al tiro...bah...



Muoio


----------



## smallball (11 Giugno 2014)

i primi 15 minuti di San Antonio sono stati irreali,un clinic cestistico


----------



## DexMorgan (11 Giugno 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> i primi 15 minuti di San Antonio sono stati irreali,un clinic cestistico



Fai anche i primi 2 quarti interi.


----------



## Frikez (12 Giugno 2014)

LOL


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Giugno 2014)

Ah, comunque per gara 4 spero che Pop dia più spazio a Marco. Non ha avuto un minutaggio elevato ma quando è entrato il suo impatto si è sempre sentito, con canestri pesanti come macigni [non ultimo quello di gara 3 che nel momento migliore degli heat con una trila li rimanda sotto di 10]


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Giugno 2014)

Tanta tensione per questa notte. Se vinciamo possiamo davvero sperare. GO SPURS!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Tanta tensione per questa notte. Se vinciamo possiamo davvero sperare. GO SPURS!



stasera miami pialla san antonio e di brutto anche,tutto dipenderà da gara 5 imho


----------



## Frikez (12 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> stasera miami pialla san antonio e di brutto anche,tutto dipenderà da gara 5 imho



Bravo! Solitamente chi vince gara 5 poi vince la serie.


----------



## DexMorgan (13 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> stasera miami pialla san antonio e di brutto anche,tutto dipenderà da gara 5 imho



Tu dici? Ho sentito già troppe previsioni sbagliate durante questi play off


----------



## DR_1 (13 Giugno 2014)

Non ci credo.

Mai dare per morto il male, comunque..


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Giugno 2014)

Boris e KL.....


----------



## juventino (13 Giugno 2014)

Bisogna vincerne ancora una, aspettiamo a festeggiare.
Quei 4 liberi in gara 2...se fossero entrati staremo a parlare di un cappotto...


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Giugno 2014)

[MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] Mah......


----------



## juventino (13 Giugno 2014)

In caso di vittoria (ormai molto probabile) degli Spurs, Leonard ha possibilità di esser nominato MVP secondo voi?


----------



## Jaqen (13 Giugno 2014)

Leonard... Gli Spurs hanno un gran futuro.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Giugno 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> In caso di vittoria (ormai molto probabile) degli Spurs, Leonard ha possibilità di esser nominato MVP secondo voi?


Nessuna


----------



## mandraghe (13 Giugno 2014)

Dopo lo scandalo del Brasile, negli USA, se possibile, è successo di peggio, visto l'ennesima (e sono 3!) ladrata degli Spurs...dopo la frode termica in gara 1 e la losca prestazione balistica di gara 3, stanotte gli Spurs hanno giocato addirittura in 6: con Kobe Kahwi che segnava e Dwight Leonard che pigliava rimbalzi...io non ho più parole...vabbè che per gli Heatfags Lebron gioca per 2, però giocare in 6 per contrastarlo mi pare eccessivo. 

E la cosa più oscena è che, se San Antonio vincerà, uno dei due molto probabilmente sarà nominato MVP delle finals, aggiungendo scandalo a scandalo...mah sinceramente dopo questa serie farlocca mi sta passando la voglia di seguire il Basket NBA...


----------



## Bioware (13 Giugno 2014)

Comunque LeBron tiene in piedi la baracca da solo, trasformerebbe in contender pure i bucks 

Leonard meriterebbe L'MVP ma penso lo daranno a duncan


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2014)

Rimontone di Miami con un un trentello di Lebron nelle prossime 2 partite e un cinquantello in finale,più grande rimonta nella storia delle finals e LBJ che diventa di diritto giocatore più forte di sempre,mi sembra fin troppo scontato


----------



## DexMorgan (13 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Rimontone di Miami con un un trentello di Lebron nelle prossime 2 partite e un cinquantello in finale,più grande rimonta nella storia delle finals e LBJ che diventa di diritto giocatore più forte di sempre,mi sembra fin troppo scontato



Quanti pronostici hai già sbagliato, di grazia? 

Comunque

GO SPURS 

Miami non ci sta capendo più nulla. Gioco PAZZESCO degli Spurs con Leonard assoluto dominatore, la schiacciata del secondo quarto mi ha gasato a manetta!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Quanti pronostici hai già sbagliato, di grazia?
> 
> Comunque
> 
> ...



spero di continuare a sbagliare


----------



## DexMorgan (13 Giugno 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Comunque LeBron tiene in piedi la baracca da solo, trasformerebbe in contender pure i bucks
> 
> Leonard meriterebbe L'MVP ma penso lo daranno a duncan



Dovessero vincere gli Spurs [mi tocco bellamente] lo daranno a Tim per la carriera penso.


----------



## Frikez (13 Giugno 2014)

E' lunga ancora.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2014)

*La genialità di Boris:*


----------



## mandraghe (15 Giugno 2014)

Tonight is the night...o Wade e Bosh escono dallo stato cadaverico e mettono assieme una prestazione decente, oppure stasera sarà l'ultima partita del ciclo Heat...non credo LFJ voglia partecipare al crepuscolo Heat avendo ancra 4/5 anni buoni davanti.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Giugno 2014)

E' la NOTTE. Hype a manetta, GO SPURS!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Giugno 2014)

G o d o


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2014)




----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2014)

Sinceramente mi auspicavo un successo Spurs al meglio delle 7 gare. Mai questo risultato. Chapeu agli Speroni.


----------



## Bioware (16 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> It's over cvd



Lol


----------



## Snake (16 Giugno 2014)

alla fine aveva ragione DR_1, serie mai iniziata


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Giugno 2014)

Non sono mai stato, e credo mai lo sarò, un suo fan, però giù il cappello dinanzi a Marco Belinelli. Si è preso una rivincita enorme!


----------



## mandraghe (16 Giugno 2014)

Vittoria meritatissima degli Spurs.

Ora per Miami si aprono tante ipotesi: Lebron esce dal contratto? arriva Anthony? chissà...comunque così non possono andare avanti. Però sarebbe bello vedere Lebron ad Ovest, nel letamaio della eastern ci fa poco o nulla.

Gli Spurs hanno giocato una serie irripetibile, ma anche loro devono rinnovarsi...

Come previsto Leonard è stato nominato MVP, si vede che in NBA c'è gente seria che non ha paura di premiare uno sbarbatello, e non fa fesserie come spesso accade nel calcio.


Con tutte le persone che oggi rosicano si disboscherebbe la foresta amazzonica in un giorno 




Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Bioware (16 Giugno 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non sono mai stato, e credo mai lo sarò, un suo fan, però giù il cappello dinanzi a Marco Belinelli. Si è preso una rivincita enorme!



facendo cosa esattamente? Scaldando la panchina?


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Giugno 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> facendo cosa esattamente? Scaldando la panchina?



Ha vinto il titolo NBA. Questo basta. 

C'è gente che non ha fatto altro che buttargli fango (a volte me compreso), gente che ha detto che non aveva diritto di circolazione nella NBA, gente che gli consigliava di tornare in Europa "perché l'NBA non era cosa per lui". Marco Belinelli è l'esempio lampante di come si può anche non essere talentuosissimi, ma che con l'umiltà, con il sacrificio e con il gran lavoro si possono ottenere grandi risultati. Ed anche se ha "scaldato la panchina" (Cosa per altro non vera. Scaldare la panchina l'ha fatta Datome, ma va bé ), il suo apporto in questa stagione non è stato indifferente.


----------



## Bioware (16 Giugno 2014)

Quando le partite contavano è finito in fondo alle rotazioni, come era giusto che fosse. Onesto mestierante, ma da qui a complimentarsi con lui semplicemente per far parte della squadra migliore ce ne passa IMO.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Giugno 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Quando le partite contavano è finito in fondo alle rotazioni, come era giusto che fosse. Onesto mestierante, ma da qui a complimentarsi con lui semplicemente per far parte della squadra migliore ce ne passa IMO.



Hai ragione. 

Marco, non meriti nulla. Sei sempre il solito mezzo giocatore che fa sempre SDENG. Fortunato.


----------



## Bioware (16 Giugno 2014)

Merita quanto merita un Bonner qualsiasi, non è che essere italiano lo renda meritevole di elogi speciali secondo me


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Giugno 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Merita quanto merita un Bonner qualsiasi, non è che essere italiano lo renda meritevole di elogi speciali secondo me



Merita elogi speciali per l'evoluzione che ha avuto la sua carriera NBA. E' ovvio che il suo impatto nella serie finale è stato limitato, ma mi sembrava una cosa talmente chiara che fosse superfluo ricordarla. Ho già spiegato come i più l'hanno definito un mezzo giocatore e lui si è preso una rivincita non indifferente perché un mezzo giocatore non viene scelto dai San Antonio Spurs che, parlando di scouting, avrebbero da insegnare molto a tante franchigie. Ha fatto una gran RS, ha partecipato all'ASG vincendo la gara da 3 punti (che va considerata il giusto ma che comunque è un premio di un evento molto sentito), ha fatto dei playoff non all'altezza della RS (ma penso che fosse una cosa da preventivare visto che ai PO si gioca ad un livello superiore per le sue capacità) ma condite comunque da un paio di giocate decisive. Io gli dico bravissimo per il risultato raggiunto, perché volente o nolente è nella storia del basket italiano.


----------



## Snake (16 Giugno 2014)

ci manca solo il doppiaggio di Amendola e ....


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Giugno 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> facendo cosa esattamente? Scaldando la panchina?



Hai seguito la stagione o anche solo le finals o hai visto solo i risultati?

Questo era arrivato in NBA e nessuno gli dava una lira, ed invece ha dato piste a Bargnani prima e Gallinari poi dimostrandosi SEMPRE utile. La tripla in gara3 [o 4 non ricordo] che ricaccia gli heat a meno 10 pesa come un macigno. Il canestro di stanotte pure.

Silenzio su, altro schiaffo di questo ragazzo che più di tutti gli italiani ha dimostrato di saperci stare in NBA, Duncan e Ginobili che ne parlano stra bene ne sanno sicuramente meno di bioware che forse manco ha visto le finals oppure si è limitato solo a vedere 2 o 3 partite.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Giugno 2014)

E silenzio.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Giugno 2014)

Non scherziamo, San Antonio è un sistema e come tale chi fa parte del sistema è importante. L'affidabilità dei "comprimari" come Marco in RS ha permesso ai big three di riposare e avere un minutaggio basso, arrivando così alla post season in piena forma.

Il Beli in RS è stato sesto/settimo uomo, poi nei PO ha perso minutaggio ma con Popovich alla prima stagione era impensabile il contrario. Ha preso qualche voto anche come sesto uomo dell'anno, se non ricordo male.

Stanotte ha comunque giocato 8 minuti, non 2. Quando è stato chiamato in causa il suo l'ha fatto, come la tripla importante in gara quattro.

E non dimentichiamo la vittoria nel 3 pt contest, sarà anche inutile ai fini prettamente sportivi e agonistici ma la Nba è un circus e così il Beli nel circus ha scolpito per sempre il suo nome. 

Ha fatto innamorare di sé prima Paul, poi Noah e ora Ginobili e gli altri big di SA. Solo applausi per Marco!


----------



## Bioware (16 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Hai seguito la stagione o anche solo le finals o hai visto solo i risultati?
> 
> Questo era arrivato in NBA e nessuno gli dava una lira, ed invece ha dato piste a Bargnani prima e Gallinari poi dimostrandosi SEMPRE utile. La tripla in gara3 [o 4 non ricordo] che ricaccia gli heat a meno 10 pesa come un macigno. Il canestro di stanotte pure.
> 
> Silenzio su, altro schiaffo di questo ragazzo che più di tutti gli italiani ha dimostrato di saperci stare in NBA, Duncan e Ginobili che ne parlano stra bene ne sanno sicuramente meno di bioware che forse manco ha visto le finals oppure si è limitato solo a vedere 2 o 3 partite.



In silenzio stacci tu, vai a vederti le statistiche utili di Belinelli, il +/- e torna qua a sparare altre boiate sulla sua utilità in questi playoffs per la conquista dell'anello degli spurs. O se, più probabilmente, non sai cosa sia il +/-, guardati il minutaggio che ha avuto nel corso di TUTTA la post season (alla faccia di quelli che "Ehhh ma Carter non si accoppia bene con lui"). In RS ha fatto una stagione alla Kapono 2007, raggiungendo pure grossomodo gli stessi risultati. Giusto per dire quanto possa valere la RS


----------



## Bioware (16 Giugno 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Merita elogi speciali per l'evoluzione che ha avuto la sua carriera NBA. E' ovvio che il suo impatto nella serie finale è stato limitato, ma mi sembrava una cosa talmente chiara che fosse superfluo ricordarla. Ho già spiegato come i più l'hanno definito un mezzo giocatore e lui si è preso una rivincita non indifferente perché un mezzo giocatore non viene scelto dai San Antonio Spurs che, parlando di scouting, avrebbero da insegnare molto a tante franchigie. Ha fatto una gran RS, ha partecipato all'ASG vincendo la gara da 3 punti (che va considerata il giusto ma che comunque è un premio di un evento molto sentito), ha fatto dei playoff non all'altezza della RS (ma penso che fosse una cosa da preventivare visto che ai PO si gioca ad un livello superiore per le sue capacità) ma condite comunque da un paio di giocate decisive. Io gli dico bravissimo per il risultato raggiunto, perché volente o nolente è nella storia del basket italiano.


Si ma il punto è che non merita elogi speciali per il fatto di aver vinto un campionato Nba. I complimenti per esser migliorato come giocatore sono il primo a farli, ma prescindono da stanotte


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Giugno 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> In silenzio stacci tu, vai a vederti le statistiche utili di Belinelli, il +/- e torna qua a sparare altre boiate sulla sua utilità in questi playoffs per la conquista dell'anello degli spurs. O se, più probabilmente, non sai cosa sia il +/-, guardati il minutaggio che ha avuto nel corso di TUTTA la post season (alla faccia di quelli che "Ehhh ma Carter non si accoppia bene con lui"). In RS ha fatto una stagione alla Kapono 2007, raggiungendo pure grossomodo gli stessi risultati. Giusto per dire quanto possa valere la RS



In Italia e sopratutto in America lo incensano tutti. Le statistiche da due soldi tienitele per te, servono solo ad arrampicarsi sugli specchi.

I dati oggettivi sono i due canestri pesantissimi e i 9 punti di gara 1. Il resto son chiacchiere.

GODOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Bioware (16 Giugno 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, San Antonio è un sistema e come tale chi fa parte del sistema è importante. L'affidabilità dei "comprimari" come Marco in RS ha permesso ai big three di riposare e avere un minutaggio basso, arrivando così alla post season in piena forma.
> 
> Il Beli in RS è stato sesto/settimo uomo, poi nei PO ha perso minutaggio ma con Popovich alla prima stagione era impensabile il contrario. Ha preso qualche voto anche come sesto uomo dell'anno, se non ricordo male.
> 
> ...



Se non fosse italiano la Penseresti allo stesso modo? Sinceramente, eh.


----------



## Bioware (16 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> In Italia e sopratutto in America lo incensano tutti. Le statistiche da due soldi tienitele per te, servono solo ad arrampicarsi sugli specchi.
> 
> I dati oggettivi sono i due canestri pesantissimi e i 9 punti di gara 1. Il resto son chiacchiere.
> 
> GODOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Tutti chi? Quelli come te? Ah ok


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Giugno 2014)

911 punti stagionali, 121 nei play off con 50 rimbalzi e 18 assist. Di che cosa stiam parlando?
Il suo contributo lo ha dato, gli altri son tutti discorsetti.

Se poi per te i pareri di Duncan e Ginobili non contano nulla, allora okay, alzo bandiera bianca. Saluti.


----------



## Frikez (16 Giugno 2014)

Kawhi MVP


----------



## Frikez (16 Giugno 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> alla fine aveva ragione DR_1, serie mai iniziata



C'ha preso


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Giugno 2014)

[MENTION=15]Bioware[/MENTION] e [MENTION=450]DexMorgan[/MENTION] possiamo parlare civilmente di basket? Grazie.
[MENTION=450]DexMorgan[/MENTION], quel "silenzio" potevi risparmiartelo. Sei già stato bannato ma non impari la lezione. Su questo forum si discute civilmente anche quando non si è d'accordo sulle opinioni altrui, cosi come abbiamo fatto io e Bioware. Sei anche stato avvisato più volte dopo il tuo ban e niente. Tre mesi al fresco ti faranno bene?


----------



## prebozzio (16 Giugno 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Se non fosse italiano la Penseresti allo stesso modo? Sinceramente, eh.


Non ti so rispondere, per il semplice fatto che è italiano.

Sicuramente, in quanto italiano conosco bene la sua storia e sono in grado di apprezzarne il lavoro, lo sforzo etc.
Per quanto riguarda la stagione la sua utilità è stata innegabile in RS: 80 partite, 25 min di media, 43% da 3pt, 48% fg, 11.5 pt. Doppia cifra di media, percentuali alte (per una guardia 48% è tanta roba). In 25 è stato anche titolare.

Nei PO ha giocato meno, è innegabile, ma è rimasto oltre il 40% da tre per esempio. 

Tra novembre e giugno il suo contributo complessivo è stato alto, tra fine aprile e giugno medio.


----------



## Van The Man (16 Giugno 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> facendo cosa esattamente? Scaldando la panchina?



Ma non diciamo schiocchezze per piacere. Non è un all-star, non lo sarà mai, ma nella Lega il Beli è un ottimo giocatore di sistema, ed in sistemi come quello di Thibodeau lo scorso anno, e di Pop quest'anno, ci sta alla grandissima. Ha avuto la sua bella importanza in larghi tratti di stagione, soprattutto in una squadra con dei giocatori che vanno gestiti. Poi è ovvio che alle Finals tocchi ai mammasantissima


----------



## Frikez (16 Giugno 2014)

Pop  

E ora arriva anche Ettorino <3


----------



## prebozzio (16 Giugno 2014)

"Kawhi thinks he did all by himself" mi ha steso


----------



## Bioware (16 Giugno 2014)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Ma non diciamo schiocchezze per piacere. Non è un all-star, non lo sarà mai, ma nella Lega il Beli è un ottimo giocatore di sistema, ed in sistemi come quello di Thibodeau lo scorso anno, e di Pop quest'anno, ci sta alla grandissima. Ha avuto la sua bella importanza in larghi tratti di stagione, soprattutto in una squadra con dei giocatori che vanno gestiti. Poi è ovvio che alle Finals tocchi ai mammasantissima


Difensivamente è una tassa, e sfido chiunque a dire il contrario. Definiscimi "giocatore di sistema", perché di gente che sa tirare in maniera decente ce n'è parecchia

Poi oh, se tu hai visto giocare Belinelli 20/30 minuti a partita nei playoffs son contento per te.


----------



## Bioware (16 Giugno 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non ti so rispondere, per il semplice fatto che è italiano.
> 
> Sicuramente, in quanto italiano conosco bene la sua storia e sono in grado di apprezzarne il lavoro, lo sforzo etc.
> Per quanto riguarda la stagione la sua utilità è stata innegabile in RS: 80 partite, 25 min di media, 43% da 3pt, 48% fg, 11.5 pt. Doppia cifra di media, percentuali alte (per una guardia 48% è tanta roba). In 25 è stato anche titolare.
> ...


D'accordo, ma capisci che suona abbastanza ridicolo, secondo me, elogiarlo dopo la conquista dell'anello da parte degli Spurs. Lo si elogi, giustamente, per la stagione che ha fatto. Che poco ha a che fare coi playoffs.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Giugno 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> D'accordo, ma capisci che suona abbastanza ridicolo, secondo me, elogiarlo dopo la conquista dell'anello da parte degli Spurs. Lo si elogi, giustamente, per la stagione che ha fatto. Che poco ha a che fare coi playoffs.


Il titolo è parte integrante della stagione, composta da RS + play-off... prova a vederla dal punto di vista opposto: se non considerassimo Beli una parte importante (non decisiva, importante) del roster Spurs, se dimenticassimo dei 25 minuti di media e delle 25 da titolare, del fatto che grazie a lui e Mills Parker e Ginobili sono arrivati freschi alla post-season, secondo te sarebbe giusto?

C'è poi un dato innegabile, cioè che è stato il primo italiano a mettere piede in finale Nba, a segnare e a vincere un titolo... questo lo infila nei libri di storia del basket italiano, e non c'è entrato come Ayres, Baynes o Daye...


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Giugno 2014)

contentissima per beli. 

non nego che vederlo davanti ai microfoni in lacrime ringraziare la famiglia mi ha un po' commosso.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Giugno 2014)

Non capisco gli elogi del presidente della FIP Petrucci a Beli che conquista l'anello NBA, effettivamente doveva insultarlo e rinfacciargli che faceva schifo ed era inutile...poi tutti gli italiani che sono contenti per Beli sono abbastanza pietosi, invece di rammaricarsi e di fustigarsi perché l'immenso ha perduto la sua terza finale stanno lì a pensare a Belinelli.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Giugno 2014)

Parliamo di cose serie  quand'è il draft?


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Parliamo di cose serie  quand'è il draft?



Il 26 se non erro.


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2014)

Beh che dire? Contentissimo per Marco (è bello vedere che nello sport c'è ancora chi si emoziona così tanto), contento che a vincere sia stata la squadra nettamente più forte. 
Ci vediamo al draft.


----------



## Frikez (16 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Parliamo di cose serie  quand'è il draft?



The decision 2.0 

Non aggiungo altro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> The decision 2.0
> 
> Non aggiungo altro.



boh secondo me rimane


----------



## Bioware (16 Giugno 2014)

Dove volete che vada


----------



## Frikez (17 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> boh secondo me rimane



Torna ai Cavs


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Giugno 2014)

Le critiche a Belinelli sono veramente fuoriluogo. L'evoluzione negli ultimi 2 anni, prima con Tib e adesso con Pop è stata eccezionale. Io son tifoso Bulls e già a giugno scorso quando lo lasciammo andare via per questioni salariali, sapevo che ce ne saremmo pentiti. Quest'anno nelle rotazioni è mancata pesantemente la sua presenza.


----------



## Frikez (17 Giugno 2014)




----------



## Frikez (17 Giugno 2014)




----------

